# Bolt



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He is for sale. Here he is at almost 9 weeks weighing in at 50#





My wethers almost always do very well for FFA.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If only you weren't so far


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

He is very nice. Love that black head....I don't understand why everything I love is on the west coast.:GAAH:


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

springkids said:


> He is very nice. Love that black head....I don't understand why everything I love is on the west coast.:GAAH:


Same here lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

springkids said:


> He is very nice. Love that black head....I don't understand why everything I love is on the west coast.:GAAH:


I agree! LoL

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Murphy's Law.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Handsome boy!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Cathy, he's been warming up to me, the darn boys are always so friendly in a different way than the girls.
Even though he wont be registered he will still be tattooed, see if I can get it to show up on black ears.
You need a high powered light to see the sire's, even then they are scarcely read-able. Was advised to re do them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I hate tat redos!! Have you tried white ink?...When I bought Mac (our new saanen buck) I have to say Im impressed on his tattoos...you can see them clear as day...mine are always hard to see!!! I dontknow if Im not firm enough or what lol...but boy you can read his just by looking!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*At 3 mos, ready to go!*


----------

